# Dreieck erzeugen - While Schleife



## arktis (7. Apr 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe eine Aufgabe bekommen und muss dies bis Montag erledigen. Mit while schleife habe ich es probiert jedoch habe ich bis jetzt nicht geschaft. Ich bitte um eure Hilfe.

Aufgabe ist folgendes Dreieck zu erzeugen:
* * * * * * * * *
* + + + + + + *
* + o o o + *
* + o o + *
* + o + *
* + + *
* + *
* *
*

Mein Code bis jetzt ist:


```
public void printDreieck2(int anz)
    {
        int s;
        int z;
        
        z = 0;
        while (z < anz)
        {
            s = 0;
            while (s < anz)
            {
                if ((z == 0) || (s == 0) || (z+s == anz-1 ))
                {
                    System.out.print("*");
                }
                else
                {
                    if((z + s == anz-2))
                    {
                        System.out.print("+");
                    }
                    else
                    if((s+z < anz-1))
                    {
                        System.out.print("o");
                    }
                    else
                    {
                        System.out.print(" ");
                    }
                }                
                s++;
            }
            System.out.println();
            z++;
        }
    }
```


----------



## IsSchoGuat (7. Apr 2015)

Bist doch schon gut dabei... das schaffst du.... da fehlt fast nichts mehr......
dann wars das auch schon :rtfm:
Viel spass noch

```
} else if(s == 1 &&  anz -z > 1){
                    System.out.print("+");
}...
```


----------



## arktis (7. Apr 2015)

* * * * * * * * *
* + + + + + + *
* + o o o + *
* + o o + *
* + o + *
* + + *
* + *
* *
*
Nur diese zwei Reihen bringe ich nicht zusammen.


----------



## IsSchoGuat (7. Apr 2015)

ah die plus fehlen noch....


----------



## IsSchoGuat (7. Apr 2015)

```
public static void printDreieck2(int anz){
        int s;
        int z;
        z = 0;
        while (z < anz) {
            s = 0;
            while (s < anz) {
                if ((z == 0) || (s == 0)  || (z+s == anz-1 ) ) {
                    System.out.print("*");
                } else if(s == 1 &&  anz -z > 1){
                    System.out.print("+");
                } else if( z == 1 && s < anz -1){
                    System.out.print("+");

                } else{
                    if((z + s == anz-2)){
                        System.out.print("+");

                    }else{
                        if((s+z < anz-1)){
                            System.out.print("o");
                        }else{
                            System.out.print(" ");
                        }
                    }
                }
                s++;
            }

            System.out.println();
            z++;

        }

    }
```

so jetzt aber mit plus


----------

